

Microsoft's Interoperability Principles and IE8 - bootload
http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2008/03/03/microsoft-s-interoperability-principles-and-ie8.aspx

======
tel
A couple of opposing views on the matter from ALA:

Against: <http://www.alistapart.com/articles/theyshootbrowsers>

and

For: <http://www.alistapart.com/articles/minorthreat>

I, myself, am very glad for this decision!

~~~
bootload
_"... A couple of opposing views on the matter from ALA ..."_

Nice reads. I think this kind of thing is going to look mild compared to the
bunfight over new Javascript language spec ~
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECMAScript#Fourth_edition>

~~~
tel
This _is_ that fight. It's the hope that not implementing opt-out version
targeting is a precedent that IE8 will continue to follow.

The IE team recently has shown great dedication to bringing new versions of IE
up to par with the standards set out by the W3C. I would not be surprised if
they are close to on par with adoption alongside the other browsers, and with
no opt-out version targeting we'll be able to more immediately see these
changes take place.

